

Ask PG: Is there going to be a startup school 2012? - mrkmcknz

If so when do the applications open?
======
pg
Yes; after we get done with Demo Day.

~~~
dave1619
Can you live stream it this year?

~~~
dwynings
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4366354>

